# question about light schedule



## greentree (Jun 21, 2006)

Would it hurt or help my plants if i left them on 18/6 all the way though grow or will it hurt them


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 21, 2006)

I think it's a standard to switch them to 12/12 to flower...they need some sleep too


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 21, 2006)

They will not bud if you don't switch them over to 12/12, it will veg and veg until you have a monster on your hands. The only exception to this are strains that contain or are entirely ruderalis, an auto-flowering variety.


----------



## greentree (Jun 21, 2006)

thanks guys i wasnt sure about it


----------

